# -



## jw (Mar 12, 2013)

-


----------



## Cymro (Mar 12, 2013)

To follow that kind of independency is to abandon the scripture exhortation, "Not forsaking the
assembling of ourselves together, as the manner of some is;" Even the blessed persons of the Trinity
are interdependent.
I joyed when to the house of God,
Go up, they said to me.
Jerusalem, within thy gates
our feet shall standing be.
B,B. Warfield----A subjective criteria takes the place of the objective criteria of the word of God.


----------

